# Because Plumage doesn't get enough love [link]



## squirlymoo (Jun 11, 2007)

Everyone hates on Plumage and I happen to love it. So, I decided to make a tutorial for one of my favorite Plumage-using looks.







Click here!


----------



## jenii (Jun 11, 2007)

Hehe, I love Plumage too.


----------



## ankheera (Jun 11, 2007)

great, i've just bought plumage!!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 11, 2007)

Commented on your blog too, but I love this colour!! I've put it on my list!!!

Great tut, thank you


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 11, 2007)

nice! Plumage is one of my favorite colors


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 12, 2007)

ROFL at ur wordage on the tut ..your funny hehe ..anyway plumage looks great on you ...Im going to try this look ..thansk ..ps ma face is a blob too =P


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 12, 2007)

aw, i use plumage, in fact i just used it a over the weekend - thanks so much for the post.  you inspired me to actually take a FOTD next time i use it.  confused:  i didn't even know people were hatin' on plumage)


----------



## flowerhead (Jun 12, 2007)

I dont hate Plumage, I think it is BEAUTIFUL. Nice job


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 12, 2007)

i love plummage too! it was my first matte color =)


----------



## beauty_marked (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_i love plummage too! it was my first matte color =)_

 

me too!!!

great tutorial. your gorgeous.


----------



## Brianne333 (Jun 14, 2007)

That looks great on you, thanks for sharing!


----------



## janelovesyou (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey, stop calling yourself names! Great tut
You look awesome


----------



## bhaerynden (Jun 14, 2007)

I really love your tut, maybe I'll try as I never used my Plumage lol
And I love the way you do your eyebrows !!


----------



## breathless (Jun 22, 2007)

i don't have plumage. but, i think i might have to get it because of this tut!! =]] thanks doll!


----------



## LillianaOcho (Jun 24, 2007)

i just bought plumage and i cant wait to try this look!


----------

